# offre back to school



## mojito_51 (23 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

je viens de recevoir un mba mais ils ont oublié de mettre la carte cadeau 80 dans le carton... Après appel au service client j'ai eu le code pour la carte, mais je voulais vous demander comment on fait après pour procéder au remboursement des 80? D'autres part qu'elle est la durée de validité de la carte cadeau?

merci beaucoup, dans l'attente de vous lire


----------



## Rimtape (24 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Normalement ils te retirent 80 euros, mais déduisent 79 euros du prix du mac ... La carte est donc payée 1 euro comme convenu.

La carte Back to School n'a pas de date d'expiration


----------

